# bucket seat



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

wanted to see what was used to put bucket seats in a car made for just bench seats. i have a 81 malibu cant just drill holes need a spacer or cut from another car

lets see pic for gbodys other welcome


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by frost1085_@Mar 27 2011, 03:21 PM~20193679
> *wanted to see what was used to put bucket seats in a car made for just bench seats. i have a 81 malibu cant just drill holes need a spacer or cut from another car
> 
> lets see pic for gbodys other welcome
> *


I think that you gotta change out da seat mounting brackets from a gbody donor car with bucket seat brackets or fab up some.


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

frost1085 
you got some better pics of that power plant :biggrin: :yes: :yes: how big is it looks sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Mar 29 2011, 08:00 PM~20212279
> *frost1085
> you got some better pics of that power plant :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  how big is it looks sick homie :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

took the seats out of a 94 caddy eldog and put them in my 2 dr 86 cutlass that had a 60/40 split bench. I t wasnt a direct bolt up fit I'll tell you that much


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

thanks for the pix's thats how i was going to do mines, did u weld it to the floor man also or just bolt it down


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

those will look sick in that cutty chillen :biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

would a bench 60/40 seat be a direct bolt into a bench only car?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 3 2011, 03:19 PM~20248629
> *would a bench 60/40 seat be a direct bolt into a bench only car?
> *


An og bench car won't have the 2 studs to mount the inner seat tracks on both sides of the trans hump, it'll only have the ones for the outside tracks. 60/40 is the same as buckets and you'd need to do the same thing shown in this topic to properly secure them.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

or just half ass and secure the outside rail of the seat


naw thanks thought you answered my question


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

if i have to sets of bucket seats can i switch the brackets as well becouse one has the correct brack and the other one is diffrent and if so will the just bolt to the seat thanks seats are from a blazer, i dont no what the other seats are from that have the correct brackets


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

nevermind i ended up trying it and dthey switched perfectly


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 4 2011, 09:21 PM~20258992
> *An og bench car won't have the 2 studs to mount the inner seat tracks on both sides of the trans hump, it'll only have the ones for the outside tracks.  60/40 is the same as buckets and you'd need to do the same thing shown in this topic to properly secure them.
> *


:werd:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

So if I went from buckets to a 60/40 this would be a direct swap with no mods? I really wanna get rid of ny bucket seats :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 29 2011, 09:08 PM~20450597
> *So if I went from buckets to a 60/40 this would be a direct swap with no mods?  I really wanna get rid of ny bucket seats :angry:
> *


Yup, just remove the old seats and bolt the new ones in. Just won't have a center console with the 60/40's


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 1 2011, 07:23 PM~20461753
> *Yup, just remove the old seats and bolt the new ones in.  Just won't have a center console with the 60/40's
> *


 now I just have to find a front and back set

How and who would be able to ship these?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 2 2011, 08:49 AM~20465034
> *  now I just have to find a front and back set
> 
> How and  who would be able to ship these?
> *


I've shipped front and back seats though Fed-ex a few times before. Back seat in 1 box and each front seat in a separate box. Greyhound or UPS would ship them too but are usually a lot more $$$ to ship through them.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 2 2011, 04:09 PM~20469001
> *I've shipped front and back seats though Fed-ex a few times before.  Back seat in 1 box and each front seat in a separate box.  Greyhound or UPS would ship them too but are usually a lot more $$$ to ship through them.
> *


Do you remember about how much it cost u thru fedex


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

i got my seats in and center console in ill post pix later. i have to pair of bucket seats to regular bucket seats that are violet and the regular square bucket seats one of the square seats need to b redone ill post pix of these if interested just let me no thanks


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I heard 80s-90s Camaro and Cavalier buckets will direct bolt on to a g-body 60/40 seat bracket.


----------

